# deskutils/mozo build failure



## Alain De Vos (Aug 29, 2021)

The error log is

```
[00:00:47] Byte-compiling python modules...
[00:00:47] config.py
[00:00:47] Byte-compiling python modules (optimized versions) ...
[00:00:47] config.py
[00:00:47] gmake[3]: Leaving directory '/wrkdirs/usr/ports/deskutils/mozo/work/mozo-1.24.1/Mozo'
[00:00:47] gmake[2]: Leaving directory '/wrkdirs/usr/ports/deskutils/mozo/work/mozo-1.24.1/Mozo'
[00:00:47] gmake[2]: Entering directory '/wrkdirs/usr/ports/deskutils/mozo/work/mozo-1.24.1'
[00:00:47] gmake[3]: Entering directory '/wrkdirs/usr/ports/deskutils/mozo/work/mozo-1.24.1'
[00:00:47]  /bin/mkdir -p '/wrkdirs/usr/ports/deskutils/mozo/work/stage/usr/local/bin'
[00:00:47]  install  -m 555 mozo '/wrkdirs/usr/ports/deskutils/mozo/work/stage/usr/local/bin'
[00:00:47] gmake[3]: Nothing to be done for 'install-data-am'.
[00:00:47] gmake[3]: Leaving directory '/wrkdirs/usr/ports/deskutils/mozo/work/mozo-1.24.1'
[00:00:47] gmake[2]: Leaving directory '/wrkdirs/usr/ports/deskutils/mozo/work/mozo-1.24.1'
[00:00:47] gmake[1]: Leaving directory '/wrkdirs/usr/ports/deskutils/mozo/work/mozo-1.24.1'
[00:00:47] ====> Compressing man pages (compress-man)
[00:00:47] ===========================================================================
[00:00:47] =======================<phase: package        >============================
[00:00:47] ===>  Building package for mozo-1.24.1
[00:00:48] pkg-static: Unable to access file /wrkdirs/usr/ports/deskutils/mozo/work/stage/usr/local/share/locale/af/LC_MESSAGES/mozo.mo:No such file or directory
[00:00:48] pkg-static: Unable to access file /wrkdirs/usr/ports/deskutils/mozo/work/stage/usr/local/share/locale/am/LC_MESSAGES/mozo.mo:No such file or directory
[00:00:48] *** Error code 1
[00:00:48] 
[00:00:48] Stop.
[00:00:48] make: stopped in /usr/ports/deskutils/mozo
[00:00:51] =>> Cleaning up wrkdir
[00:00:51] ===>  Cleaning for mozo-1.24.1
[00:00:52] build of deskutils/mozo | mozo-1.24.1 ended at Sun Aug 29 19:01:44 UTC 2021
[00:00:52] build time: 00:00:52
[00:00:52] !!! build failure encountered !!!
```


----------



## Alain De Vos (Aug 29, 2021)

It's seems mozo does not compile when you UNSET NLS. 
It compiles when NLS is set.


----------



## acheron (Aug 30, 2021)

File a bug please.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 30, 2021)

portlint(1) often suggested to add an NLS option. But not all ports will actually be able to build with NLS off. I agree with acheron file a PR so the option can be removed.


----------

